# The adventures of Max and Nux



## KreativeDragon (Jun 11, 2015)

_A/N: Welcome to the Journal of Max and Nux as they go about life trying to figure this junk out. We're Chrome Trash, so Mad Max: Fury Road references will be made constantly. We both swear, sorry. Hope you enjoy our misadventures as this newbie fish owner and her dork Betta travel through life._

*Nux: Can you angrily build a bubble nest? Because that is what I am doing. Max took away the silk fern last night. It was all Shiny and Chrome and I had two bubble nets started in it to proudly show off. But she took it away, said it was killing me. NONSENSE! I live, I die, I live again! I'm still happy with where I live, but I'm angry with her, so I'm building a new bubble nest. But it's tucked away in the farthest corner so she has to crane around to see it. I have to work fast though. The Marimo is building a bubble nest on itself, and the bubbles are huge. Competition is fierce. I must win and bring honor to Valhalla.*

Max: I have the lovely floating log for him, which he WAS using until yesterday. Yesterday when I took out the Fern of Death that he was stuck and drowning in. You think the little bugger would be happy that "Hey, the lady saved my life!" Nope. He's pissed. Tried to find it last night, patrolled the whole tank, got angry that he couldn't find it, so then picked a fight with the Marimo. The tank has that bubbler feature, and he knocked it onto that. So now there's a whole bunch of bubbles attached to it and it's started bobbing around the bottom a bit. Pretty sure he's gonna lose his **** when it does end up floating to the top. Ah Nux, my beautiful boy. All brawn and apparently no brains. I'm going to buy him a new plant that CAN'T kill him, and maybe another decoration. Just... when I have money. The start up costs were a little more than I was expecting, especially with the loss of the first fish. Ah well, such is life.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Subbing.
Still need to see that movie so I can be Chrome Trash with you and 99% of my friends xD


----------

